# How many cloth diaper mamas use cloth on themselves?



## 2much2luv (Jan 12, 2003)




----------



## weetzie (May 29, 2003)

I do


----------



## crayon (Aug 24, 2002)

I use the Keeper and cloth pads- I used to use sposie pads and tampons and then I relized how many women get cancer down there and all the chemicals they use, I said no way! And to tell you the truth- I LOVE my keeper- how did I ever go so long with out it??


----------



## tabitha (Sep 10, 2002)

we also use cloth wipes - the whole family. i dont think we own a single disposable thing. hmmmm. thinking.... hm. no.

tabitha


----------



## kimberlylibby (Dec 28, 2003)

I used the Keeper till pg with Libby and now I use cloth pads









I like 'em!









Kimberly


----------



## MidnightCafe (Oct 27, 2003)

I use a keeper with cloth pads for back-up.


----------



## hallesmom (Oct 27, 2003)

I didn't vote b/c I still haven't got my period PP. But, I did convert my mom into using cloth pads! I plan on using the keeper/cloth when my period does come back and eventually I want to use cloth wipes!!


----------



## MiaPia (Aug 28, 2003)

I'm planning on using cloth once my period has returned (I've had only one period since March 2001!) - I've collected quite a stash, I just haven't had the opportunity to try it (not that I'm complaining!)


----------



## mthomas (Mar 20, 2004)

i voted regular disposables. I am currently not using anything b/c i'm BF and AF hasnt visited yet, but that is what i used pre-baby. But when I do get a visit, I plan on going to cloth. I need to start building a supply right now.


----------



## 2much2luv (Jan 12, 2003)

I need to switch us to cloth TP. Dh is kind of scared of the idea and, well, so am I. :LOL How does that work for you? I was thinking we could turn around and spray them off right away with the minishower and then drop them in a wet pail right there in the bathroom. What do you do? I feel inspired now! Maybe we'll have to switch.







That is the only paper product, other than paper, that we still have around.
I use cloth pads, BTW. I used the Sea Sponge once and liked it ok, but I prefer pads.







I have only used them for one period though, before I got pregnant this last time, and then for postpartum. I am acutually looking forward to starting again so I can use my pretty pads.


----------



## fluffernutter (Dec 8, 2002)

I use the Diva Cup and also have a couple cloth pads for the days when AF is light.


----------



## quest4quiet (Feb 27, 2004)

I voted reg disposables b/c that's what I used pre-ds. Still no return of AF, but I'm looking into the keeper for then.


----------



## MikahsMomma (Mar 27, 2004)

Regular 'ol disposable pads for me. DH can handle cloth for Mikah, but I'm afraid cloth for me would just about send him over the edge. Plus I work out of the home and I'm afraid it would just be too much to handle dealing with them at work. My period is SO light since I've had Mikah that the Keeper or Diva cup probably wouldn't even be worth it for me. I can't even use tampons anymore - it would take me a whole day to fill a normal sized one and that's just not healthy. I probably SHOULD switch to cloth - I probably wouldn't have any problem with such a light flow - , but I just can't bring myself to yet.


----------



## Lisadeanne (Sep 15, 2003)

Disposables here. I just can't go there, sorry


----------



## Aherne (Jun 26, 2003)

Kelly- unless you say something or leave bloody pads all over the house, I doubt your dh would notice.

I use a diva cup on heavy days and either a panty liner or folded wipe on light days. I have some regular pads as well for when I feel too crampy to bother with the diva cup. I just chuck the pads in with the diaper pail... no bowl of bloody water on top the toilet for me! I know some women soak their pads and use the water to feed plants. THAT would grant me a ticket to the looney bin if dh caught wind of that.

but then who cares


----------



## pageta (Nov 17, 2003)

Once you try cloth, you'll never go back. It's so much softer, more comfortable, you don't have to worry about "smelling" when your on your period. It's like sleeping on the hard ground with just a blanket vs. in your soft bed with your favorite comforter. DH doesn't want to hear about it, but I keep everything where he can't see it so he doesn't know the difference anyway (except that I'm happier when AF visits). Last AF was the first time I tried cloth, and I will never go back. I'll use a washrag if I have to - no more disposable products for me.


----------



## tabitha (Sep 10, 2002)

we do nothing special with our wipes. we have a small covered wet pail we throw them in. no spraying or anything, and when the pail is full it goes in with a load of diapers.

of course we do nothing special with our dipes either.

cloth is wonderfullly comfortable and does a much better job of cleaning than icky paper. and it is kind to the earth.

read around and im sure any of you who use reg, feminine products will choose at least organic disposables. Reg ones are full of chemicals (chlorines, dioxins) that can have a profound negative effect on your most special area.







pre babe i used organic pads and tampons, now i wont even put anything up in there, organic or not. I have a fair collection or cloth pp pads for after this birth- then, i hope not to see AF for awhile. (tandem nursing! it better work this time! - i got af at 4.5 months last time)

tabitha


----------



## tabitha (Sep 10, 2002)

had to add- why would your husbands be offended? (anyones husband?)

karl wants the very best for me, and he isnt grossed out by me! i dont get it. were both adults. i mena, he knows i have a period. its part of being my life partner?!

also, since i began to use cloth everything and really respect my bodily functions by placing importance on even the smallest aspect of how i care for myself, i feel so much better. like most american girls, i was raised to think my period was disgusting. now i know better, and i realize how that attitude permeates every part of your self esteem. it isnt obvious, but it does.







birth and breastfeeding and everything has helped me recover from it.

tabitha


----------



## Book Addict Jen (Mar 1, 2004)

Cloth pads. I even convinced my unmarried, 22 yo SIL to use them.


----------



## mimim (Nov 2, 2003)

I've been using cloth pads for the very few periods I've had in the last few years. I make them myself from diaper fabric scraps. I do occasionally use conventional tampons though. I'd like to get a diva cup, but I'm hoping to not have any more periods for a while, since I'm ttc. When I start menstruating after this next babe I'll definitely get a keeper/diva cup and go totally reusable!


----------



## mom2mygirls (Nov 10, 2002)

I voted that I use cloth pads I wouldnt have it any other way.

Christina


----------



## fluffernutter (Dec 8, 2002)

Kelly, my husband hasn't even noticed yet and I've been using them for at least 8 months.


----------



## fluffernutter (Dec 8, 2002)

Quote:

also, since i began to use cloth everything and really respect my bodily functions by placing importance on even the smallest aspect of how i care for myself, i feel so much better. like most american girls, i was raised to think my period was disgusting. now i know better, and i realize how that attitude permeates every part of your self esteem. it isnt obvious, but it does. birth and breastfeeding and everything has helped me recover from it.

tabitha

And I totally agree with that.


----------



## dinade (Nov 12, 2003)

I love it! Would never go back!


----------



## MyLittleWonders (Feb 16, 2004)

Even though AF has not returned yet, I have switched over and built a good stash of mama cloth. I wear cloth liners now just for "freshness" and also because I'm always paranoid that AF will choose to return when I'm out and about :LOL and love them. I can't believe I wore paper/plastic for so long. I wish I had known about cloth for pp - it would have been so much nicer. I'm also going to get a Diva cup before we go on vacation this summer, that way if AF returns while vacationing, I'll have the cup ready to use.


----------



## Carolinamidwife (Dec 18, 2001)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *tabitha*
had to add- why would your husbands be offended? (anyones husband?)

karl wants the very best for me, and he isnt grossed out by me! i dont get it. were both adults. i mena, he knows i have a period. its part of being my life partner?!

also, since i began to use cloth everything and really respect my bodily functions by placing importance on even the smallest aspect of how i care for myself, i feel so much better. like most american girls, i was raised to think my period was disgusting. now i know better, and i realize how that attitude permeates every part of your self esteem. it isnt obvious, but it does.







birth and breastfeeding and everything has helped me recover from it.

tabitha


ITA!!!

My husband has pretty no say at all over what I use for my own body and he is not grossed out by me. I would not take kindly to him being icked out by my cycle, at all.

Health and environmental reasons aside I would not use disposable products because of their horrid advertising techniques. Making girls and women feel like they are dirty and smelly and need to be sanitized.







For one thing, my blood does not smell but I will tell you what does: deodorized pads and tampons. PU!!! I had to borrow a nasty gel pad from someone once and it was "deodorized for my protection" and holy cow, did I reek when I got home. Nasty!


----------



## 2much2luv (Jan 12, 2003)

ITA tabitha. That seems crazy for a dh to be grossed out by something like that.
I encourage those that haven't switched yet to give it a try. I was amazed at how much better it was. It really made me feel so glad that I cloth diaper my babies because now I know cloth is so much more comfy and nice. It isn't hard to deal with at all either so have no fears.







I cloth diapered for 2.5 years before I had the nerve to switch, so I know how you feel. But I'll never go back now.


----------



## Melaniee (Apr 15, 2002)

Keeper and disp. liners. I was thinking of getting cloth liners, but no way I could do any kind of pads, cloth or otherwise.


----------



## 2much2luv (Jan 12, 2003)

Good rant Sheena. Thank you.







That had to be said.


----------



## Carolinamidwife (Dec 18, 2001)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *2much2luv*
Good rant Sheena. Thank you.







That had to be said.

LOL. This is timely, I have wicked PMS today... despite having an around the clock nurser.







again...


----------



## bwylde (Feb 19, 2004)

NAK.......cloth! AF was always better (less blood, unpainful) with cloth. I'll be glad to have them PP this time!


----------



## guestmama9907 (Nov 24, 2003)

I've used cloth pads for 7 years. i didnt use them exclusively pp though. i will next time. i LOVE my gladrags! so do my plants! i keep a tupperware bowl of water in the bathroom that i soak them in and then use the water to fertilize my plants. once AF returns i would like to get some wahm made pads.


----------



## fluffernutter (Dec 8, 2002)

Quote:

i keep a tupperware bowl of water in the bathroom that i soak them in and then use the water to fertilize my plants.
What an excellent idea! I never would have thought of that.









I'd also like to mention that w/ my Diva Cup...I sometimes even forget I'm on my period. You can leave it in for up to 12 hours so you're not changing it all the time plus, for some reason I do not have cramps when I use it. I had horrid cramps every time before I started using my Diva Cup. Now, I have none. It's strange. Makes me wonder if the chemicals in tampons and pads make cramping worse somehow. ???


----------



## GranolaMoon (Aug 29, 2003)

Cloth all the way! We use cloth "tp" too, well the kids and I do, hub uses what paper was leftover when I sewed the clothies up. There's still 6 rolls of it on the shelf, in the time it takes one man to use all those up he'll have had plenty of time to get used to the cloth idea


----------



## bwylde (Feb 19, 2004)

I wanted to add earlier but my hands were full....

Mom always goes on about how horrible it was when she was young and they couldn't afford the pads of the day (you know, the long belted things) and so they used to make their own cloth pads and it was the worst thing ever. It scared me off using them sooner than I did as she said they leaked and weren't comfortable. I make all my own and have never had a leak. Plus they are so comfortable I hardly know I'm wearing them. It seems like I'm doing the things mom thought were so horrible but I really love it. Of course mom is as far from the natural type as you can get, so that may mean something :LOL

Oh and one day I was kinda embarassed. I had some used ones in the diaper pail I was ready to wash in the bathroom and my brother came over, so I put it off (I usually keep pads in an old ice cream bucket until it's time to wash). He used the bathroom and came out all disgusted asking why I would use cloth pads. Uh, like it matters?

DH doesn't have a problem with me using them. I sometimes think he must always be wondering "so...what's next??"


----------



## 2much2luv (Jan 12, 2003)

Quote:

There's still 6 rolls of it on the shelf, in the time it takes one man to use all those up he'll have had plenty of time to get used to the cloth idea
:LOL I think that's what I am gonna do. We have a few Jumbo rolls left so I think I will let dh use those.


----------



## sushigrrl (Apr 23, 2004)

I use a variety of types of pads - really liking R&B pads right now, and I just ordered the MOE pads to try out.


----------



## mnnice (Apr 15, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MikahsMomma*
Regular 'ol disposable pads for me. DH can handle cloth for Mikah, but I'm afraid cloth for me would just about send him over the edge. Plus I work out of the home and I'm afraid it would just be too much to handle dealing with them at work. My period is SO light since I've had Mikah that the Keeper or Diva cup probably wouldn't even be worth it for me. I can't even use tampons anymore - it would take me a whole day to fill a normal sized one and that's just not healthy. I probably SHOULD switch to cloth - I probably wouldn't have any problem with such a light flow - , but I just can't bring myself to yet.


I also WOH and have very light periods. I have a whopping supply of 6 pads that I use and have only run out once in the past year. I also thought my dh would also be unsupportive--he's hardly noticed.


----------



## Mommy2Brittani (Nov 7, 2003)

Cloth Pads, all the way. I even converted my 19 year old friend (who has no kids) to cloth. I especially love organic cotton gladrags, and Freshies. I made a lot of mine though, also, and it just seems so much more comfy than sposie pads...I will never go back!

Dh doesn't seem to mind at all.


----------



## JennInSeattle (Nov 22, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *quest4quiet*
I voted reg disposables b/c that's what I used pre-ds. Still no return of AF, but I'm looking into the keeper for then.

I could have written that!


----------



## pilesoflaundry (Dec 9, 2003)

I currently use disposable ones but I'm working on building up a stash of cloth pads so I can make the switch and I'm considering the diva cup but need to read into it a bit more before I commit to it. I'm sick of the rash and irritation of disposables







.


----------



## guestmama9924 (Mar 16, 2002)

I used cloth on both babies- now 8 and 3, and started using cloth mama pads when my first was about 18 months. Going on 7 years of cloth for me!








T (kinda) PS Mamas, PLEASE reconsider the Sea Sponge as being a natural /reusable alternative. Reusable yes, but there is nothing natural about killing a sea creature and putting it up your yoni. They harvest these animals, and they are classified as an animal, in my back yard. I smell them rotting for weeks while they slowly die. I listen to the reports of the damage done to the reefs while they rip them up. Baby turtles have to go further out of find food and get gobbled up. And only about 1 in 3 actually regrow, and it takes years.
/rant


----------



## mehndi mama (May 20, 2003)

I use cloth pads & sea sponges. I suppose I should feel ashamed of all the damage I am doing to the ocean because I use them......but I don't. The literature I got with my sponges says that they are farmed, and reproduce while harvesting. They don't "grow back", they make babies. And yes, they are natural. A sea sponge is the skeleton of a sea creature with the same name - it is 100% natural, compostable, and renewable if done right. Just like any other farming can be done badly, or be done right.

Anyway, I've been using cloth pads for about 9 years now, starting shortly after I got married. I used to wash them by hand in my bathtub when we didn't have laundry facilities. I love all the options available


----------



## Quindin (Aug 22, 2003)

I have only used regular stuff, but it is because the last time I ever needed some was after I gave birth (before we began CDing)...
Now that we are CD our third child, I won't be buying disposable personal hygiene stuff anymore (except for toilet papers of course :LOL )
**Mama Pads??? I don't know if I would ever be able to use and launder them
**Diva Cup an/or sea sponge: I was considering both, but after reading KeysMama post I changed my mind about the sea sponge - Thank you for the info... I think I am going to try the Diva cup though - it sounds like the best alternative.


----------



## Austin'smom (Jul 16, 2003)

I use cloth pads.. after feeling how soft DS diapers were I just had to try it. I can believe I used tampons for so long. I wish I would have found cloth pads sooner.







I would love to give a keeper or similar a try.. maybe someday soon I'll get around to ordering one.


----------



## my2girlz (Oct 7, 2002)

I voted cloth. I started in Janary 2003 and won't go back. Of course, I've only used them for AF 3 times since those are the only times I've had a period since June 2001. I do use liners to catch all the icky stuff during pregnancy.


----------



## chickabiddy (Jan 30, 2004)

I use cloth pads for myself most of the time: I teach aquatic fitness classes 6-10 hours per week and use disposable tampons when I'm actually in the water.

My husband is a little squicked about the thought of cloth pads but I don't leave used pads lying around the house and I do the laundry, so he doesn't get a vote.


----------



## nurse131 (Feb 8, 2004)

I just got my first PP period last week and I







my mama cloth. I have one of those new large folgers plastic coffee cans with the lid that I filled with cold water and put on the floor next to the toilet. I just dropped the used pads in, put the cover back on. I washed them with DD's diapers after a quick rinse in cold water. It worked out great! I'm sold! I won't go back. I may even try a keeper at some point. DH never even knew the difference. Much better then having little stinky toilet paper wrapped bombs in the wastebasket!


----------



## HelloKitty (Apr 1, 2004)

I picked "regular disposable" however I did recently buy some momma pads I just haven't had an occasion to try them yet so that answer may change once I do!


----------



## fluffernutter (Dec 8, 2002)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *chickabiddy*
I use cloth pads for myself most of the time: I teach aquatic fitness classes 6-10 hours per week and use disposable tampons when I'm actually in the water.

Oooh, a Diva Cup or Keeper would be great for you! You should really look into it. Much more comfy (I forget I'm wearing it sometimes) and plus, you can up to 12 hours without chaning it, so you wouldn't have to worry about it all day long. Also...the leak factor is zero if you get it in right. That takes a little practice, but so did tampons, right? I'm sure I sound like a sales person or something, I swear I don't work for them. :LOL I just love mine so much that I feel like I have to share.


----------



## chickabiddy (Jan 30, 2004)

Thanks -- I have thought about it. But I teach 6-10 hours per WEEK so I'm only actually in the water 2 hours per day at most (and I hate using internal protection when I don't absolutely have to) so I just haven't made the investment or the switch yet. But it is on my mental to-do list for "someday".


----------



## Sherry (Mar 11, 2004)

once af returns, i will be using the diva exclusively. if i didnt have it tho, i would be a cloth user for sure...just chuck them into the babys diaper pail.
i think the diva is so great because it wont dry you out or put chemicals in your yoni. its an awesome product, and much more flexible and softer than the keeper.


----------



## BlessedbyLily (Jan 28, 2004)

Boy, I am SO interested in this thread!

I still haven't had a visit yet (dd is 19 mo) but I really don't want to go back to the old Tampax I used before she was born and before I knew of the vast cloth world.

I really don't like 'pads' of any kind, but I could definitely go with a soft cloth liner and something like the diva cup. I have a stash of organic/unbleached disposable stuff but I just hate to buy stuff that goes right into the trash.

Are there any cons at all?


----------



## fluffernutter (Dec 8, 2002)

Cons to the Diva Cup? Not really. It's a little tricky to get the hang of (but so were tampons at first). Other than that, no. I love everything about it.


----------



## chickabiddy (Jan 30, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *BlessedbyLily*
Are there any cons at all?

The only "con" for me -- a severely sewing-impaired mama -- is that a supply of cloth pads costs (initially) much more than a supply of 'sposies so I had to work up to doing cloth full-time. But that's something that you can either budget around or do as I did and buy a few pads every month.


----------



## Aaudreysmom (Aug 20, 2003)

Right now I use organic dispoables but I just ordered some cloth pads nd as sson as they get here I will make the switch.


----------



## KayleeZoo (Apr 8, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Lisadeanne*
Disposables here. I just can't go there, sorry









Me too.


----------



## tabitha (Sep 10, 2002)

it isnt 'natural' to stuff bleached paper pulp in your yoni.

it isnt 'natural' to make pads from organic cotton and put them in your panties.

it isnt 'natural' to put a piece of silicone over your cervix.

however there are many options that are better than others, and farmed sea sponges are a great option- considering the grotesque nature of paper bleaching and the worldwide poisoning that it causes via dioxins... among other nasty things i can think of about blech tampax.

i appreciate your strong opinion, KeysMama. i think its great to spread the word. ut i do think that the sea sponges intended for menstrual products are farmed, not wildharvested. it might be interesting to know that for certain. I dont own any and dont have any literature in my home about it.

i do know sea sponges are harvested wild for many other uses, like art supplies bathing and so on.

tabitha


----------



## Carolinamidwife (Dec 18, 2001)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *KeysMama*
I used cloth on both babies- now 8 and 3, and started using cloth mama pads when my first was about 18 months. Going on 7 years of cloth for me!








T (kinda) PS Mamas, PLEASE reconsider the Sea Sponge as being a natural /reusable alternative. Reusable yes, but there is nothing natural about killing a sea creature and putting it up your yoni. They harvest these animals, and they are classified as an animal, in my back yard. I smell them rotting for weeks while they slowly die. I listen to the reports of the damage done to the reefs while they rip them up. Baby turtles have to go further out of find food and get gobbled up. And only about 1 in 3 actually regrow, and it takes years.
/rant

Wow, I had no idea. I don't use them but I had no idea... thank you.


----------



## Ackray (Feb 11, 2004)

Wow! I had no idea so many mama's used cloth for themselves! I do not. That's so sad about sponges







, a pretty gross thought too! I looked into the keeper and the diva cup a year or so ago, but I think that they are both latex and I'm allergic. Oh, well, I'm gonna stick with disposable stuff for me!


----------



## HeatherTremblay (Jun 7, 2003)

I use cloth pads for the same reasons I use cloth dipes ~ skin irritation, economics, and environmental.


----------



## Nada (Oct 27, 2003)

Ok, I didn't vote because I use both on myself. I tend to use disposables for the first day or two, then I use my mama pads. My AFs have been unusually heavy since I had Brandan and they've returned. I only have the Luna pads as well and find them a little bulky...

Nada, thinking I would prolly use mama pads full time if I had really good ones


----------



## CortLong (Jun 4, 2003)

I use cloth pads most of the time (well, I did before getting pregnant!!!) and an occasional organic tampon.


----------



## lisabc311 (May 18, 2003)

I have one cloth pad and love it. My issue is that we are ttc and I keep hoping and praying that it will be another 2 years before I need them again. I am afraid that I will spend a lot of money and then get pg. But then again, perhaps it's the best way to get pg! :LOL

Can someone spam me with some nice cloth pad sites? Anything cute, comfy, effective, AND affordable?


----------



## Peppamint (Oct 19, 2002)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Ackray*
Wow! I had no idea so many mama's used cloth for themselves! I do not. That's so sad about sponges







, a pretty gross thought too! I looked into the keeper and the diva cup a year or so ago, but I think that they are both latex and I'm allergic. Oh, well, I'm gonna stick with disposable stuff for me!









The Diva Cup is SILICONE, not latex. Check it out: http://www.divacup.com I have a bit of latex sensitivity from condoms, so I will likely be using NFP/FAM once my fertility returns.

That said, my ds turned 1yo this weekend and still no AF.







I only got a 6mo break after dd was born so I'm very excited! I used cloth pads two years ago while ttc'ing for ds and I have a brand new DivaCup in my diaper bag for when AF makes her return. I'm in no hurry though!









After using cloth, there's no way I'd go back to sposie _feminine protection_







: again.







Cloth is awesome for the postpartum period too.


----------



## ustasmom (Jan 12, 2004)

Yes, I was about to ask the same thing. Cost isn't a factor, though. I don't mind paying more for higher quality.

Which are best?


----------



## bwylde (Feb 19, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Ackray*
Wow! I had no idea so many mama's used cloth for themselves! I do not. That's so sad about sponges







, a pretty gross thought too! I looked into the keeper and the diva cup a year or so ago, but I think that they are both latex and I'm allergic. Oh, well, I'm gonna stick with disposable stuff for me!









Actually the diva cup is made out of silicone http://www.keeper.com/ :

Quote:

The DivaCup is made of durable medical grade silicone, which is clear, odorless, latex-free and 100% hypoallergenic (unlike latex or "gum rubber" based products). The DivaCup is cleared for marketing by the FDA and Health Canada, and is also available to all countries in the European Union.
I was looking into getting one, but I love my cloth pads


----------



## jdelilah (Aug 12, 2003)

I love my cloth pads. I have purchased some and made some, but I haven't found "the one" yet. I also like my diva cup, but after several months, am still getting the hang of it.


----------



## chickabiddy (Jan 30, 2004)

I love the ones made by www.countrycuttins.com -- they are so soft and comfortable!


----------



## tabitha (Sep 10, 2002)

my very favorite pads: http://www.reddyspads.com


----------



## Sherry (Mar 11, 2004)

i use the diva, but if i didnt have that, i would use cloth. the nice thing about the diva is their 1 year guarantee...with terms like that, there is no reason not to at least try it out cause there is nothing to lose! lol


----------



## paddyfinnsmom (Sep 18, 2003)

I've heard great things about Freshies! pads http://www.freshies.ca . Specifically if you purchase lots, you are almost guaranteed to get pregnant. That's not endorsed of course







, but seems to be the case often. I'm still getting over the 5th grade ewwwwwwwwwwwww problem with AF but I'm working myself towards cloth. I'll get some from Kendell when I reach that milestone, hopefully soon.


----------



## Mommy2Brittani (Nov 7, 2003)

www.freshies.ca Fresh Moon pads are my absolute FAVE!


----------



## MamaDaednu (Apr 6, 2004)

I use the Keeper (when I'm not pregnant!). I couldn't use pads because the feeling of them would drive me nuts. I've never had a leak from the Keeper. It rocks!

~Daednu


----------



## MikahsMomma (Mar 27, 2004)

OK - I've held out for a few days, but I felt this has to be said. I'm honestly a little hurt by this thread and some of the responses that I feel have been directly towards me. It's a personal decision for me not to use cloth and I don't want to be judged for it. I KNOW there are chemicals and stuff in the sposies and it would be better to use cloth, but I've chosen not to. My husband is also NOT a bad guy for being sensitive in that department. It's not that he's close minded - he has a very weak stomach and blood of any kind makes him pass out. I don't want to offend anyone by saying this because I just love everyone here, but I also felt the need to stand up for my DH. Thanks for listening.


----------



## tabitha (Sep 10, 2002)

mikahsmomma-

i am sorry you feel anything in this thread was directed at you. i can only speak for myself when i say that isnt the case. you are not being judged, nor have i taken note of the names of anyone who posted in reply that they use disposable products. on an individual basis, it means absolutely nothing to me.

i think its important that people realize where my strong opinion comes from. yes, your choice to use disposable feminine protection is personal- just as my choice not to is personal. however, the choice of millions of women ,and the conseuences of that choice, effects me and my family in a very real way. it isnt just a personal decision- *my* world is polluted. *my baby's world*. that may sound dramatic, but it is the truth, and that is where my strong negative opinion of disposable items comes from. i have no negative feelings against you and i respect your choices.

but we cant all PC it into the ground saying "oh whatever is best for your family" - that is true, as long as whatever is best for somone else isnt killing me, and in the case of disposable living, it *is* killing me. us- all of us- the Great Lakes, full of dioxins and organichlorines, whole species begin perverted by paper bleaching, landfills leaching into our earth, God it makes me want to vomit. I do my best not to participate in this pollution, and i do not apologize for wishing everyone else would, too.

maybe i am a sap, but this is how i feel about this issue every single day. my strong opinions come from a much deeper level than whether or not an individual chooses cloth.

I do not judge you, or your husband, do what is right for you. I know that no one can make these choices but you. When i post my feelings on it, please, dont take it personally. As you can see i mourn the larger issue, the mass consequences of the 'choice'.

tabitha


----------



## jessikate (Jul 19, 2002)

I use the Diva Cup. I just finished my first period using it exclusively, and it was definitely less than horrible, LOL. I didn't have the awful cramps that I had with tampons, and it was so much more comfortable than using disposable pads. I haven't tried mama cloth yet but will probably whip up a stash of them for postpartum use after the next baby comes. The disposable ones I used after DD was born were just awful.

DH doesn't really care what I use for my period, but he's definitely appreciative that I'm not complaining of cramps when I use the Diva Cup. Not to mention that there's not all kinds of trash being generated.

Oh, yeah. That Diva Cup sure does have a steep learning curve, though.


----------



## MikahsMomma (Mar 27, 2004)

Thanks Tabitha. I have no problem at all with people pointing out that it's better for the earth or for me. I DO completely understand that and I completely support those beliefs which is why I'm here! I've not been a very earth-friendly person in the past and I'm working to gradually change that, but cloth pads will probably be one of the last changes I make. The only problem that I had with this thread was any implication that my DH was not supportive because he couldn't handle the idea of cloth for me.


----------



## chickabiddy (Jan 30, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MikahsMomma*
The only problem that I had with this thread was any implication that my DH was not supportive because he couldn't handle the idea of cloth for me.

I am not picking on you or your husband; as I wrote above, my husband is also kind of squicked at the thought of cloth pads. But the clean pads stored in the cabinet are pretty darn inoffensive, the used pads are kept in a covered pail and laundered by me. IF you wanted to switch, your husband wouldn't have to be involved at all.


----------



## MikahsMomma (Mar 27, 2004)

T Chickabiddy - I saw your location and just wanted to say that I was born there and lived there until I was 4. It's gorgeous and I'd love to get back there someday!


----------



## mamaofthreeboys (Dec 16, 2003)

I didn't vote b/c I AF hasn't returned yet







and I'm enjoying that!
I did use disposable before ds was born but will probably try the diva cup & or mama cloth probably will try both.....


----------



## guestmama9924 (Mar 16, 2002)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mehndi mama*
I suppose I should feel ashamed of all the damage I am doing to the ocean because I use them......but I don't. The literature I got with my sponges says that they are farmed, and reproduce while harvesting. They don't "grow back", they make babies. And yes, they are natural. A sea sponge is the skeleton of a sea creature with the same name - it is 100% natural, compostable, and renewable if done right. Just like any other farming can be done badly, or be done right.

sorry but you are wrong about this. They are no longer farmed because of the massive amounts of disease that occured. They spawn babies into the water yes,but a sponge has to catch them. They are hooked and torn and only 1 in 3 will reproduce/and regrow. The companies that sell menstrual sponges are Florida based and spongers dock on my canal. I also wrote a paper on this topic for PETA which I am happy to provide. My info comes from our local fisheries commission in Florida. You are putting a rotted animal in your yoni. I am not asking you to feel guilty, that is not my intent. Just setting the record straight. They are killed for craft products, feminine hygeine and medical research.


----------



## BlessedbyLily (Jan 28, 2004)

ok, now I've got something else to spend hours at the computer shopping for...







:


----------



## hnybee (Sep 21, 2003)

I have recently switched to cloth mama pads and I have to say I will NEVER go back! I switched kinda as a dare. I had horrible cramps and extreme pain with my periods and I read that it might be due to the chemicals that are in disposable pads. So i'm currently on my third cycle with cloth pads and I have had next to no cramps. The first day was very mild and after that i was fine.

And now I get to go shopping and by something for me...not just baby









-Melissa


----------



## the5dunlaps (Mar 5, 2003)

I first used cloth pads postpartem after my 3rd.. and wouldn't use anything else now. My healing was sooo much better with cloth pads I was amazed!


----------



## jeoweo (Apr 14, 2004)

Cloth for me...although I haven't had a period since 11/02 -- I'm all stocked up on Mom and Me Creations pads to use. I made some myself to use previously and loved them!!!


----------



## Liam&Aiden'sMom (Nov 10, 2003)

A friend and I made cloth pads and I have to say I will never go back.......I love them!!!!


----------



## kyle98sean02 (Mar 28, 2003)

I use cloth. The disposies itch so bad.


----------



## mamasan (Aug 4, 2002)

Cloth pads here


----------



## 2much2luv (Jan 12, 2003)

Quote:

The disposies itch so bad
Isn't that crazy? I always thought it was normal until I switched to cloth. Switching to cloth really reaffirmed for me what a good thing I was doing for my babies putting them in cloth.


----------



## stacey0402 (Aug 16, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *tabitha*
had to add- why would your husbands be offended? (anyones husband?)

karl wants the very best for me, and he isnt grossed out by me! i dont get it. were both adults. i mena, he knows i have a period. its part of being my life partner?!

also, since i began to use cloth everything and really respect my bodily functions by placing importance on even the smallest aspect of how i care for myself, i feel so much better. like most american girls, i was raised to think my period was disgusting. now i know better, and i realize how that attitude permeates every part of your self esteem. it isnt obvious, but it does.







birth and breastfeeding and everything has helped me recover from it.

tabitha

I totally agree with Tabitha on this one. If my husband thinks that my using cloth pads is gross, then what does that say about me? I







love







my cloth pads and will never go back to stinky, sweaty, uncomfortable, disposables ever again


----------



## DMama (Feb 28, 2004)

Well, I had to say disposable products, b/c that's all I've used til now, but I'm probably going to switch to the Diva cup or cloth pads when my cycle resumes, whenever that will be! It just seems to make sense now in a way it never did before....

Hey, how much do you think I could get on the TP for the boxes of sposie pads I stockpiled before dd's birth?


----------



## crayon (Aug 24, 2002)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Ackray*
Wow! I had no idea so many mama's used cloth for themselves! I do not. That's so sad about sponges







, a pretty gross thought too! I looked into the keeper and the diva cup a year or so ago, but I think that they are both latex and I'm allergic. Oh, well, I'm gonna stick with disposable stuff for me!










Mamas correct me if I am wrong but The Keeper is not latex- I have a latex reaction too- but never had a problem with the keeper- The tampons made me feel itchy and crampy as did the pads- Also I just checked it is made of "NATURAL GUM RUBBER" also the number 1 cause of a latex reaction is birth control. So keep that in mind if you think you have a reaction and are on birth control it most likely will stop after you are no longer taking any BC.


----------



## Peppamint (Oct 19, 2002)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *crayon*
Mamas correct me if I am wrong but The Keeper is not latex- I have a latex reaction too- but never had a problem with the keeper- The tampons made me feel itchy and crampy as did the pads- Also I just checked it is made of "NATURAL GUM RUBBER" also the number 1 cause of a latex reaction is birth control. So keep that in mind if you think you have a reaction and are on birth control it most likely will stop after you are no longer taking any BC.










You're right, but _some_ women react to natural gum rubber after so much exposure to latex. Condoms drive me nuts, although I found a brand that's not as bad... I went with the DivaCup just to be safe.


----------



## liya (Apr 17, 2003)

im tempted to try...Using sposies here still ...But really really tempted....I dont know how comfortable the Diva is etc? And im a tampon girl...sigh....Gotta try gotta try...


----------



## debrajeanbrown (Feb 29, 2004)

I've read this thread over and over and over in the last few days. I hadn't really even considered cloth (or a Diva Cup/Keeper) for me...I just didn't really know it was an option. I do think I need to give it a go. Cloth for me and my baby!

Thanks for all of the great info. I'll have to place an order or two today!


----------



## Kerrie (Jul 23, 2003)

I just got my keeper in the mail the other day. I'm just waiting for my period to come again. I've also been using a combo of cloth and disposable when necessary. I'm planning on going just cloth and the keeper when I run out of the disposable stuff.


----------



## maggiemae (Apr 10, 2004)

So- there is a diva cup and a keeper. does anyone have links to the keeper? i am tempted to quit disposable when AF returns, but the mama pads are so expensive!! thanks


----------



## HelloKitty (Apr 1, 2004)

Just an update on my earlier response - AF came this weekend so I got a chance to try my cloth pads and OMG are they super comfy!!! Love 'em!!!









I must admit I was kind of grossed out by the idea at first too but thought I would give it a try and I really am pleased. Going to order more today as I don't have enough to get by with just my sample pack


----------



## kelle1996 (Mar 4, 2004)

I would really like to try some mama cloth. Any good starter or sampler sets available?
SPAM me!


----------



## DMama (Feb 28, 2004)

spam me, too!


----------



## AllyRae (Dec 10, 2003)

I was jealous of all Brandon's nice fleecey diapers, so I bought cloth mama pads for myself....but I haven't gotten my first pp AF, so I can't try them out!


----------



## HelloKitty (Apr 1, 2004)

spam me too - i need more!


----------



## KathyS (Sep 3, 2002)

I use cloth. I also have the keeper but haven't flowed heavy enough to find a need for.

My 14 year old daughter uses cloth some of the time - but also likes tampons. Wish we could get her away from those!!


----------

